# Comments on X-trail manual transmission



## Tango (Mar 16, 2006)

All,

I am still waiting to test drive a MT X-trail. I would like to read about people's take on the manual transmission in this vehicle especailly the SE model.

Not a big fan of the 4 speed automatic especially the vibration problem at idle. A MT should make that problem disappear and better utilise the engine.

All comments are welcome.


Thanks,
Tango


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

You might like check out a previous thread named "Notchy gearshift 1st to 2nd" (19 Oct. 2006).

In my case the problem seem to vary - one day/time better, other day/time worse again...?? Seem I will have to live with it (also accordingly the dealer). If I concentrate to shift slowly from 1st it is sort of OK. I just get a bit nervous with the vehicle behind me approaching!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Tango said:


> All,
> 
> I am still waiting to test drive a MT X-trail. I would like to read about people's take on the manual transmission in this vehicle especailly the SE model.
> 
> ...



Hi Tango,

The manual tranny IS THE ONE THING that made me totally flip out & fall in love with the X-Trail. I had first test driven the auto and ... well... I was not satisfied with the power delivery of the auto.


Over the past 2 years the manual tranny (5 speed) has been superb. (Except for my last servicing where they put the wrong oil in the tranny but thats fixed now).
And yes when the car is cold, the first gear is a little more notchy, but my take is that is normal.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

ValBoo, actually I can appreciate your comments. Because at times, when the notchyness is not there, it actually shifts quite nice! And in any case, personnally I would not easily settle for an auto because of the power losses.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

No problems here. I love the manual. I had a Spec-V Nissan with the 6-speed, and the X-T shifts smooth as silk compared to that car.
I agree with the notchy shifting when cold. It is hardly enought to be concerned with.


----------



## Tango (Mar 16, 2006)

Gents, Thanks for the feedback.

Am I correct in assuming that the MT X-trail does not have the vibration problem at idle? Is it quieter at idle than the AT? Is the idle vibration in the AT a result of the drive train and/or the engine itself?

Thanks,
Tango


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I get zero vibration at idle with the manual.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Tango,
I too had a hard time finding a manual Xtrail to test drive as well. However, it was worth the wait. I use to always drive a manual but gave it up years ago when I got my pathfinders and maxima. When I couldn't find a manual Xtrail I almost settled for the auto and was considering the LE. Once I found a manual to test drive I was convinced to order one. I found the Xtrail with the auto tranny louder than the manual as well. 

Most people have told me they find my Xtrail very quiet when it is idling, in fact, many people at work have thought I left my lights on when the walked by it and I left it running.

Overall, I am very pleased with the vehicle. I am a addicted skier and have never had a problem getting to a ski hill in a snow storm. I purchased the vehicle at the end of November 2004 and have 122000 km on it and it runs as smooth as the first day I drove it.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey guys, I realise I'm reopening the post here, 10 years later but... I have had my xtrail for the last six months and I love it. However, I am finding shifting in 1st and 2nd a little rough. Is this just normal? Is it not damaging the gearbox on some way?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

rohaan said:


> Hey guys, I realise I'm reopening the post here, 10 years later but... I have had my xtrail for the last six months and I love it. However, I am finding shifting in 1st and 2nd a little rough. Is this just normal? Is it not damaging the gearbox on some way?


Does it grind when putting in 1st or 2nd?

Or it doesn't go in without a fight?


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

No it goes it without grinding, just doesn't feel the smoothest. I've heard it described as notchy... I was worried it might be a (very expensive) clutch issue. And I don't want to kill the gear box at the same time!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Could be an adjustment of the clutch. 
Is the clutch hydraulic or by cable?

A visit to a specialized place will certainly help you more . 


I had a chevrolet celebrity, 4 speed transmission and my 2nd started to grind. At one point it didn't go in by any means. 
I took it to a transmission place and he told me right away the cause. A few days later, the problem was solved and the bill had 50$ bucks more of what he said. I agreed days before for a clutch change since that one was close to the end.


----------

